# Learned something new about Calcium



## jackpot13 (Jul 10, 2011)

As some of you may know from my previous posts I had a TT and was also in the hosp for low calcium a few days later. I was to take calcium 600mg plus D 2 tabs 4 times a day which I did. This causes me a great deal of stomach upset and constipation. I was recently decreased to 2 tabs 2 times a day but still get the stomach upset and constipation. I was getting concerned about all the vit D in the calcium 800IU each tab so I called the pharmacist. He didn't seem concerned about it but I do have calcium 500 plus D 200 IU. which he said would be fine to take. Here's the thing I didn't know. Taking any more than 500-600 mg of calcium at one time does no good because our body will only absorb that much at one time. The rest is excreted out the body. Calcium only stays in the body a few hours. So when I am taking 2 tabs only one is really doing any good but I am left with stomach pains nausea and constipation. I will be taking them one at a time for now on and make sure I eat with it to help it absorb. Hopefully this will help me. I am sure some of you already knew this but thought maybe some don't and it would be helpful. :hugs:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

This is very good information and be sure to drink plenty of water as too much calcium can cause kidney stones. Also, Magnesium Citrate is what I call a "piggyback" mineral. Taking a low dose of Magnesium helps the body absorb the calcium.

You can "Google it!"

Thanks for the tip. Many will benefit from knowing this.


----------

